# Humminbird RF -Serie



## Onkel Klabauter (28. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin!

Habe soeben ein sehr günstiges Angebot für einen Humminbird Smartcast RF 30 Fischfinder erhalten. Das ist der mit Boje und wird am Handgelenk getragen. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit gesammelt?

 Danke im Voraus|wavey:


----------



## Koalabaer (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Humminbird RF -Serie*

Erst mal Willkommen an Board.
Gibs mal in die Suchmaske ein.Wurde schon mal drüber gesprochen.
Ich benutze es hauptsächlich zum Erkunden von mir unbekannten Gewässern.Weniger zur Fischsuche.

Koalabaer


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Humminbird RF -Serie*

Danke Dir erst mal soweit!

hatte es schon einmal in der Suchmaske versucht, vielleicht mit den falschen Begriffen. Probiere es noch mal.

Bis dahin


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Humminbird RF -Serie*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74104&highlight=Smartcast

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45527&highlight=Smartcast

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=42958&highlight=Smartcast

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=21179&highlight=Smartcast


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Humminbird RF -Serie*

Noch einmal , Danke!

Hab mich durch alle Beiträge durchgelesen. 

Kann ich bei einem Import-Modell Ärger bekommen (wegen Funk-Frquenzen, Post-Zulassung, etc.)?

49,00€ inkl. Versand sind doch zu verlockend!

Der Klabauter:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Humminbird RF -Serie*



Onkel Klabauter schrieb:


> Noch einmal , Danke!
> 
> Hab mich durch alle Beiträge durchgelesen.
> 
> ...





1. Ja
2. Ich nehm auch eins :q


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Humminbird RF -Serie*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Humminbird-RF-3...ryZ29723QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Könnte ich einrichten.

Lasse das Teil allerdings zu meiner in den USA lebenden Schwester schicken, und die kommt erst im Juli 07 wieder nach Deutschland.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Humminbird RF -Serie*

Ach sooo... Danke für das Angebot aber da werd 
ich wohl eher nochmal bestellen


----------



## diddi (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Humminbird RF -Serie*

Sorry, noch mal ne Frage... Funktioniert das Teil auch im Salzwasser ( und wenn ja, evtl. mit Einschränkung ?? ) 
Danke !!
Ach ja, an alle einen Guten RUTSCH ins neue Jahr !!!!:vik: #g


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Humminbird RF -Serie*

@ diddi

Keine Ahnung, hatte vor es hauptsächlich im Süßwasser zu nutzen. Sollte aber im WWW herauszubekommen sein.
War bisher nur auf der englischsprachigen Seite.

Dir auch einen guten Rutsch und Deinen Traumfisch in 2007


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Humminbird RF -Serie*

http://www.humminbird.com/products.asp?ID=763


----------



## diddi (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Humminbird RF -Serie*

@ Onkel


Hallo und Danke für den Tip. Habe Humminbird gleich mal angemailt ! 
Aber was mir noch einfällt, ist die Sache mit der Wellenempfindlichkeit. Hatte vor, das Gerät im Hafenbereich einzusetzen, um Tiefen und Beschaffenheit auszuloten. Ist von der Wellenhöhe natürlich ne andere Kiste, als auf dem See !
Kann man den RF da noch gebrauchen ?

Danke und frohes neues :vik:


----------



## Johannes83 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Humminbird RF -Serie*

Mit dem importierten Modell kriegst du sehr wahrscheinlich Ärger wenns rauskommt.Sowas freut die BNetzA nicht. Störungen wirst du allerdings nicht haben, da die benutzten Frequenzen des importierten Modell auf einer GSM-Uplink-Frequenz liegen.
Wollt mir so ein Ding aus den USA von einem Kumpel mitnehmen lassen, wurde allerdings ein wenig vom Zoll abgeschreckt.
Einkauf für 100€ für den RF15 aber dann Nachzahlung bis ich wieder fast beim Askari-Preis bin.....#q 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Zoll in dieser Richtung?


----------



## Pyramide77 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Humminbird RF -Serie*

Suche Deutsche Anleitung für RF30.


----------



## m0rris (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Humminbird RF -Serie*

@ Johannes83


Zoll??   kein stress, bei mir is nix passiert!
war nach 6 tagen bereits bei mir #6


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Humminbird RF -Serie*

Moinsen!

So ! Schwesterherz hat mir gestern meinen neuen RF 15 mitgebracht. Wenn das Teil so arbeitet wie es das Äußere vermuten läßt, bin ich glücklich. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=170115401986&rd=1&rd=1

Hat mich umgerechnet ca. 110,0 € inkl. Versand gekostet. Zoll wurde informiert und hat nur müde abgewunken.

Euer Onkel:vik:


----------

